# Performance Monitor says high interrupts per processor??



## Kingithy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi guys, just out of curiosity I ran a performance diagnosis (the Windows system tool) of my computer and one thing caught my eye...
Warning: High average interrupts / processor. This machine has 4 processors and 4 network cards. Total Interrupts/sec on the machine is 53676. The average interrupts per processor per sec is 13419.This is one of the warnings that popped up in the report, but I have no idea what it means, whether it's normal and whether it can be fixed or not??

Sorry that the information is extremely vague, but I do not know what information would be needed in order to diagnose a problem/explain what it means.

Could someone please help me find out what is going on?
If you need any information at all just ask and I'll update the post with the relevant information.
Thanks in advance!

(I am running Windows 7 x64, Service Pack 1)


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

While I'm not real knowledgeable about this issue, I do believe that it means that there may be either a hardware or a driver problem (from this topic: High CPU - Hardware Interrupts - Sysinternals Forums - Page 1 )

I'd suggest looking through your event viewer for recurring errors that may give you a clue as to what's misbehaving. I've researched this issue once before, and the large number of network cards (this is actually normal) caused me to investigate the network drivers and devices.

Check in Device Manager for any issues with Network Adapters. Then obtain the latest network device drivers from the device manufacturer's website.

If that doesn't fix things, we'll have to ask for further assistance from those who know more about this than I do.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Follow the instructions on this page - DPC Latency Checker

Disable various drivers one by one until the test shows mostly green bars (low latency).


----------



## Kingithy (Aug 1, 2011)

usasma said:


> Check in Device Manager for any issues with Network Adapters. Then obtain the latest network device drivers from the device manufacturer's website.


Ahhh haha, this may be my issue then... I have noticed that under network adapters I have several driver issues, and I don't even know what half of the adapters are for.



reventon said:


> Follow the instructions on this page - DPC Latency Checker
> 
> Disable various drivers one by one until the test shows mostly green bars (low latency).


Thanks for the tool very useful!

I am still getting a few hits in the 7-8k microseconds though...
The majority of the bars are green with a couple yellow and a couple red every now and then.
I just went and disabled all of the devices that weren't working properly, but yeah, still getting a few issues.

My event log only shows issues where I haven't closed programs before I shutdown so I had to force shutdown so I'm assuming that's what those logs are (Category: Shutdown Performance Monitoring).

I just ran another performance test and it still says I'm getting 45.5k interruptions... 8/
Any other ideas about what it could be?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

What issues are you having in Device Manager under Network Adapters.

Most commonly there are issues with these devices:
- 6to4 Adapter
- Teredo
- ISATAP
- Unknown

The Fix for these is to uninstall each one (right click and select "Uninstall"), then reboot. If needed the devices will reinstall - but in most cases they aren't needed and don't reinstall


----------



## Kingithy (Aug 1, 2011)

usasma said:


> What issues are you having in Device Manager under Network Adapters.
> 
> Most commonly there are issues with these devices:
> - 6to4 Adapter
> ...


Yes, these are the exact ones that I'm having issues with, haha.
At the moment they are disabled (I was apprehensive to uninstall in case something went wrong) but I will try that right now, and post the results.

Thank you to everyone for the replies and advice, much appreciated!


----------



## Kingithy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, so I've uninstalled those and the issues have disappeared!
They did not re-install on reboot, either.
Thanks very much for the help!

Sorry, now going off-topic but this is another thing that has been bugging me.
Do you know anything about memory usage and processes though?
I'm sitting and idling at the moment (just Firefox and Skype open and my system is using 1.88GB or RAM... I have 4GB in total on my machine.
Somehow I don't think this is normal...


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:57:16 AM, on 2/08/2011
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3505 SP1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url=http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0c09&m=aspire_5740&r=273603105216l0448z1m5t4401d166]iGoogle Redirect[/url]
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url=http://hotmail.com/]Sign In[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url=http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0c09&m=aspire_5740&r=273603105216l0448z1m5t4401d166]iGoogle Redirect[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url=http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896]Bing[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url=http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0c09&m=aspire_5740&r=273603105216l0448z1m5t4401d166]iGoogle Redirect[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\Program Files (x86)\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rainlendar2] C:\Program Files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DisplayFusion] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DisplayFusion\DisplayFusion.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [7 Taskbar Tweaker] "C:\Users\Kangles\AppData\Roaming\7 Taskbar Tweaker\7 Taskbar Tweaker.exe" -hidewnd
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: WD Quick View.lnk = C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDDMStatus.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\prxernsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\prxerdrv.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\prxerdrv.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0018-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_18) - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} - 
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - LSI Corporation - C:\Program Files\LSI SoftModem\agr64svc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast5\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Acer ePower Service (ePowerSvc) - Acer Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer ePower Management\ePowerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MyWinLocker Service (MWLService) - Egis Technology Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\EgisTec\MyWinLocker 3\x86\\MWLService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NetLimiter 3 Service (nlsvc) - Locktime Software - C:\Program Files\NetLimiter 3\nlsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI IScheduleSvc - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\Acer Backup Manager\IScheduleSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: Updater Service - Acer - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Updater\UpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: WDDMService - WDC - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDDMService.exe
O23 - Service: WDFMEService - Western Digital  - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDFME.exe
O23 - Service: WDRulesService - Western Digital  - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WDRulesEngine.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
```


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, but I can't use HJT logs as I don't have a clue about what to do with them!


Please do this to figure out what's eating up the RAM (in this case you just need to sort the RAM column to see what's going on):


> *Task Manager:*
> Also, you can monitor the system for excessive resource consumption. To do this, open up Task Manager by right clicking on the Task Bar.
> Then select the Processes tab.
> Then select the "Show processes from all users" button (in the lower left)
> ...


----------



## Kingithy (Aug 1, 2011)

usasma said:


> Sorry, but I can't use HJT logs as I don't have a clue about what to do with them!
> 
> 
> Please do this to figure out what's eating up the RAM (in this case you just need to sort the RAM column to see what's going on):


Hahaha oops, not a problem! 8P
Hmmm... I did as you said aaaaaand I see the Spybot Search and Destroy process called TeaTimer.exe clocking 12.5million I/O other?
The next highest is my Western Digital HDD service which is clocking 1.5mil...
I've read that some viruses disguise themselves as TeaTimer.exe and they are located in System32, but there isn't a copy located there, so I'm assuming this is legit?

I've also just looked it up (on the Spybot website) and apparently it does use a lot of RAM/CPU, but 12.5mil sounds like a lot...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a lot. Uninstall the SpyBot program, reboot the system and see if it goes away.
There's no need to run a W-D HDD service all the time either. Uninstall that also.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same with - 
- NetLimiter 3
- NTI Backup Now 5


----------

